# Sales Jobs in Los Cabo?



## Kviper

I recently found this site , its been informative and appreciate all the contributions. My wife and I are headed to Cabo in a couple weeks for a little R&R but have also been planning the move south full time. I have a compiled a list of timeshare contacts to speak to and realize the industry is slower due to the global economic climate. I was hoping someone here had any insight in the business and could recommend a company/sales director I should not want to miss an opportunity to speak to while in town. I am a commissioned sales person (not order taker) and was looking into timeshare or real estate development. My close friends are small builders and we have some background into the process since we also built our first home. Currently I am a Financial Advisor and strongly believe once the global economy turns Baja will continue to expand its opportunities. Any thoughts or comments would be appreciated!

Thanks,
Kevin


----------



## RVGRINGO

Kviper, 
We hope you enjoy your vacation in Cabo, but this is probably not the time to be looking for a job, as you know. You also must be aware that it will take quite a while and that you will need to obtain an FM3 Visa with specific working permission for a specific job. Immigration is beginning to be much more strict in enforcing the rules in Mexico and even volunteers are having to pay the fees and get 'working' permission; not easy in some areas. This is probably due to the returning stream of Mexican nationals from the USA looking for jobs and being bilingual.
Note: Another moderator had deleted your post, thinking that you might be advertising your services, rather than seeking employment. Advertising is not permitted, nor would anyone be likely to recommend a time share outfit. Let's face it, they are less popular than the used car salesman with a five o'clock shadow.


----------



## Kviper

RVGRINGO,

I appreciate the reply. The last 6 months I have stayed in touch with a few contacts I met and know its slowed. With what my industry has gone through the last 18 months its going to take more than that to worry me. I dont want to come across as arrogant so I hear your concern and will not jump into a bad situation if there is any opportunity at all like you said. I truly believe once we are through this downturn the potential opportunity is just incredible and that is what has me excited. The needed correction only helped filter out order takers and speculators that had no idea what they were doing anyway- it sure has in forclosure capital of the US where I write you from! We wil be back in two weeks so I will see in person how slow business has become. I plan on visiting my local MX consulate here in the US to test the temp before our trip. Thanks again for taking the time to respond I have learned much from your other posts.


----------



## sparks

A couple of weeks will be close to Samana Santa. Not sure how that is in Baja but I'm sure you'll notice it. Down here in the mid-Pacific coast almost all the gringos have headed home to avoid Samana Santa and it's starting to get warm. I can imagine time-share sales would be a 4-6 month job at the most .... even in good times


----------

